# Sexual



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I definitely am. It's any type of physical closeness, really, that helps me feel my most secure.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh yes, very sexual, without a doubt.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm a virgin, so I suppose that means that I can not be sexual. I am a pervert, though, so that has to count for _something_. :stu


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Ambivalent. Though I really have no interest in the topic. What I really want is the emotional connection...and cuddling. I like to keep my clothes on, that's for sure.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: Sexual*



Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I'm a virgin, so I suppose that means that I can not be sexual. I am a pervert, though, so that has to count for _something_. :stu


I'm technically a virgin, too, and I haven't had too much of an opportunity to be with someone in an intimate way, but I'm still a very sexual person. I think I always have been.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said ambivalent - I have no idea :stu.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am very sexual with someone I love.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have no idea since I've never had any close contact with a woman. Right now I would say I'm indifferent to sex, its hardly a priority for me. I have a strong desire for closeness and affection (cuddling, holding hands, ect) but I don't know if that qualifies as sexual.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have no clue.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I'm a loser virgin, and the label "sexual person" is a bit ambiguous, but I think I would consider myself to be "very sexual."


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

It's the driving force behind my recovery! Lord have mercy!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I think I am.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> I definitely am. It's any type of physical closeness, really, that helps me feel my most secure.


If you are defining the term as above, I would have to say yes...at least, I assume I would be that way if I had a boyfriend.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> I have no idea since I've never had any close contact with a woman. Right now I would say I'm indifferent to sex, its hardly a priority for me. I have a strong desire for closeness and affection (cuddling, holding hands, ect) but I don't know if that qualifies as sexual.


That is the best definition of me as well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Somewhat sexual...i want to feel close to someone more than anything else.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Even just the word terrifies me.. so that would be a no. I am quite a snuggly person though


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm totally sexual/sensual/perverted, which is frustrating, since I haven't been with anyone in about 5 years. :sigh

I'd love to eliminate my sex drive, until it's actually useful for something other than frustration.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,yes but only when I'm close to someone..


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Inturmal said:


> I'd love to eliminate my sex drive, until it's actually useful for something other than frustration.


 :ditto


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

More than somewhat, less than very.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: Sexual*



Cerberus said:


> When I see a question like that, it translates to mean: "how many times a day do you masturbate." To which I reply, "None of your god dam business."
> 
> :lol


And we all know what THAT type of answer means. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Skroderider (Oct 4, 2006)

I would consider myself very sexual (sensual would probably be a better word) too :sigh


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

very...could also just be displaced energy that's more about wanting emotional closeness than physical sex...or i might just be a crazed perv heh.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I think I would be very sexual with a proper partner. I don't think I would be that shy with someone I could trust.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It depends now how you mean... yes, I view myself as a sexual being. Am I sexual or do I feel sexual... depends on how badly depressed I am. Depression is a great libido killer.


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Sexual*



itsmemaggi said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > When I see a question like that, it translates to mean: "how many times a day do you masturbate." To which I reply, "None of your god dam business."
> ...


... too many damn times. :lol


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: Sexual*



brenidil said:


> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> > Cerberus said:
> ...


How the heck would you know?! 

:wife

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

are we talking about me? and do u want an honest answer? and would u like it public or private? :lol 

*looks at maggi* :mum *ducks* :kiss 

i can be sexual. it all depends on the person and the situation. after the disasters my previous relationships were. i tend to think ill keep the majority of the sexual stuff for when im married. if it ever happens. too much of it kills relationships.

besides intimate flirting is fun... right maggi?


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Weirdo.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

absolutely. you forgot smartass, baby. besides you knew that and still your with me  

:kiss


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

What can I say? I like you for your nose. :lol

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

it is a nice nose. lol. i stillthink u have cuter eyes. lol. what was the point of the post again? i got lost. lol. distractions... ill tell ya... :lol


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: Sexual*



brenidil said:


> too much of it kills relationships.


Too much of it with the WRONG PERSON kills relationships. :yes

But I agree that it should be saved for marriage. Studies show that the most successful relationships were those people who loved each other enough to wait.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Sexual*



meggiehamilton said:


> I am very sexual with someone I love.


 :agree


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm very sexual for about ten days out of each month when my hormones are raging. The rest of the time, not so much.


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Very sexual.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I've had sex twice, with two different people. One time was weird, the other much more enjoyable. I don't know if I can judge by my limited experience, but I'd say I'm not that big of a fan. I'm curious about it, but I really just crave the affection and company. I have sexual fantasies, and more than that... but at the same time it doesn't seem like a big deal to me. Maybe I do just need to get laid. Even I don't know. I just think there are other things that are more important for me... I honestly have never put a condom on myself. :afr


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Asexual.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Sex is a fundamental need. I luv girls.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Very sexual! I'm a virgin, but I'm a pervert. So, yeah. lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Very.


----------



## cassieh (Mar 28, 2007)

Very sexual, very perverted.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Sexual*



Drella said:


> I am a pervert, though, so that has to count for _something_. :stu


Yes, your Avatars using various scenes from "Secretary" have been noted. Anyone not familiar with this film should take a look at Amazon or other online source to see what I mean.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Is that like arty-sexual, like "Oh I have so much sexual energy. I am just oozing natural karmic masculinity. I feel the need to chant", or is it basically "how many people do you feeling like rodding in a given day"?

I can answer the second one and its in the uh ... 'ties.

Ross


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Very, but I'll only be getting action with myself these days. I'm done with losers.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Who cares about Sex...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Apparently many.  

Sex isn't everything though, that's for damn sure...


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I am a very sexual person.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I crave sex and intimacy very much, although I'm not sure exactly why. :um 

Not that I'll be getting any in the foreseeable future :sigh


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, I am a freak....


Just kidding, I've never really had a chance to find out. I think I am a sexual person. :stu


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im way too sexual. this is one of the times im glad i have SA because i think i would have ended up with some type of STD by now


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Somewhat sexual


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm a virgin also, but i'm still very sexual. Especially since geting off the Paxil. I'm a sex fiend now  Both of my forearms are killing me  :banana


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Ambivalent


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Godbless vaginas! :boogie :whip


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

very sexual... but i am also terribly shy, socially anxious, reclusive, self-conscious, etc...

so basically i never get any action with another human being and i'm pretty much constantly sexually frustrated.


----------



## Loner (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: re: Sexual*



itsmemaggi said:


> brenidil said:
> 
> 
> > too much of it kills relationships.
> ...


I suspect that the true reason is that people who have the ability to wait until marriage are either (a) not very interested or (b) masters of impulse control. Love's got nothing to do with it, in my opinion.

I don't know how sexual I am. I can spend hours exploring the female body, but it rarely results in sex in a clintonesque sense. Probably, I'm just a pervert. Thank god my perversions are legal in most states  .


----------

